# Had to share some pics of my custom Breyer



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey all! So I have been wanting a custom breyer for awhile and just ordered one of my horse Willow, I love it! She did such an amazing job so I thought I would share some picture of it. Enjoy!!























































And a few pictures of Willow



















I also had a 2nd one made for my friend of her horse Sport who recently passed away.




























And here are a few pictures of Sport.



















If anyone if interested in having one done of there horse you can go to this website www.freewebs.com/monarchstudios Julie did an wonderful job on both of these.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

beautiful! The one of willow is the most accurate, but they're both remarkable. I love how she took extra care with that blaze to match them.


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow, the eyes look so realistic on the models!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

This is too cool! Didn't know people did that! Can you share the info with us on who did this for you?


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is a link to Julie's website. ;-)

Home - Julie Cervantes Customs


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Great, thanks. She's really gifted!


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Those are beautiful!!! I love customizing breyers


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh wow... i want one of my fat midget pony now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beforetomorrow (Oct 8, 2011)

wow they're great! i especially like willow's


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Really nice!! I have been wanting a custom breyer for my son...bet our little mare would give her a challenge..

Nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

WOW im checking her out right now, i do custom's too but i stuck at buckys XD..


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

sommsama09 said:


> WOW im checking her out right now, i do custom's too but i stuck at buckys XD..


 the tack (not saddle) is made by me 

i have done other customs but theses are somee


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

I hate talented people


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Marlea Warlea said:


> I hate talented people


Please stop saying things like this. If you want to become 'talented' at something, it just takes a lot of time, patience, and dedication. It's rude to say you hate someone for any reason, so please keep it to yourself and don't post it on the forum.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I think its great when people share artwork - it doesnt matter if they are the best or not, but i think we should not hurt others by expressing our feelings if we dislike something.....

Anyone can get good results.. it takes practise but hey its worth it


----------



## jumpinisfreedom (Oct 11, 2011)

These are absolutely amazing.


----------

